# Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!



## Echinopsis (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit schon hier vorgestellt, wer sich vielleicht noch erinnern kann, ich hatte sehr grünes Wasser im Teich, kompletten Überbesatz und so gut wie gar keine Pflanzen im Teich (im Verhältnis).
Wer mehr wissen will über meinen Teich und die Zustände, der kann sich nochmal hier informieren:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21909

Dies soll sich nun endlich ändern.
Heute habe ich angefangen und schon mindestens 20 Goldfische sowie einen Koi rausgefangen und weiterverschenkt an andere Gartenteichbesitzer.
Im August habe ich Urlaub, da nehme ich das Großprojekt Gartenteich dann voll auf. Ich will den Teich zu zwei drittel leer machen und will den ganzen Untergrund gestalten und dicht bepflanzen, so, dass der Teich endlich natürlich zuwächst und sich das Wasser von alleine reinigen kann und sich keine lästigen Schwebealgen (grünes Wasser) mehr bilden.

Bisher habe ich vier Seerosenstöcke vor Ort, sowie __ Schilf, das ich leicht raus und reinheben kann. Ich muss jetzt ganz wichtig wissen:

Welche Wasserpflanzen gibt es, die solche Stoffe wie Schwebealgen, Nitrit (Kot von den letzten 10 Fischen, die noch im Teich bleiben) usw verbrauchen und quasi in Sauerstoff umwandeln?
Ich möchte auf natürliche Art und Weise und ohne Technik kein "Siffwasser" mehr haben. 

Könntet ihr mit solche Pflanzen nennen? Und ganz wichtig ist, die Pflanzen dürfen nicht innerhalb von 1-2Jahren alles zuwuchern und vor allem dürfen sie keine Gefahr für die Teichfolie darstellen (durch Wurzeln usw).

Wie pflanze ich dann? Ich habe mir überlegt die ganze Bucht leer zu machen, dann erstmal Folienstücke beim Obi besorgen (dass die bepflanzung dann nicht auf der eigentlichen Folie liegt, ich habe Angst, dass Löcher usw reinkommen können), dann ein paar größere Steine nehmen, quasi wie eine Mauer aufbauen, dann alles mit Sand-Kiesel (ist das richtig? oder welches "Substrat" verwende ich für Unterwasserpflanzungen`?) aufzufüllen und alles zu bepflanzen. 
Dann taucht die nächste Frage auf: Kann ich die vier Seerosen auspflanzen, oder können sie die Teichfolie durch ihre Wurzeln kaputtmachen? Bisher sieht es so aus, dass ich alle Wasserpflanzen in Töpfe gepflanzt habe, die einfach auf dem Teichboden stehen. Das soll sich schleunigst ändern und richtig bepflanzt werden.

Nochmal alle Fragen in der Übersicht:

a) welche Pflanzen nehme ich, die Nitrat, Schwebealgen usw umsetzen, sodass nichtmehr so grünes Wasser entsteht?
b) welche Pflanzen eignen sich für eine Wassertiefe zwischen 20-50cm Tiefe, außer Seerosen, Tannenwedel und __ Hornkraut?
c) machen Seerosen, frei ausgepflanzt im Folienteich Probleme, sodass sie irgendwann Löcher in die Folie machen?
d) ganz wichtig: welche Pflanzen kann ich nehmen, die der Wassertiefe entsprechen, aber sicher keine Löcher durch ihre Wurzeln in die Folie machen?
e) woher bekomme ich solche Pflanzen, hat vielleicht jemand was übrig? (gegen Bezahlung oder Tausch)
f) ganz wichtig: Welches Substrat nehme ich zur Unterwasserbepflanzung? Sand und Kies? Es sollte halt nicht so schwimmen, dass am Schluss nichtsmehr am Grund ist, sobald wieder aufgefüllt worden ist!

Ich weiß, einige Fragen, aber ich will es endlich gescheit machen.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus,
Echinopsis


----------



## deichhase (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Moin,
welche Fischis wirst du denn behalten? Fressen die Pflanzen?
Zitat:
"Könntet ihr mit solche Pflanzen nennen? Und ganz wichtig ist, die Pflanzen dürfen nicht innerhalb von 1-2Jahren alles zuwuchern und vor allem dürfen sie keine Gefahr für die Teichfolie darstellen (durch Wurzeln usw)."
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das das Wasser zu viele Nährstoffe hat. Du möchtest Pflanzen einsetzen, die diese Nährstoffe aufnehmen, aber sie dürfen nicht entsprechend wachsen??
Das kann nicht so gehen, solange ein Nährstoffüberschuß herrscht, werden __ Wasserpest etc. stark wachsen. Dagegen hilft dann nur, die zu stark wachsenden Teile zurückzustutzen. Damit entnimmst du die verbauten Nährstoffe dem Kreislauf, soweit kein erneuter Nährstoffeintrag erfolgt wird die Algenplage zurückgehen, dann werden auch die eingesetzten Pflanzen weniger wachsen.
Die Pflanzen setzen die Schwebealgen nicht um, sondern sind Konkurenten um die Nährstoffe, wobei die Pflanzen im Laufe der Zeit Sieger werden sollten.
Falls dur die Seerosen (Zwergseerosen, Halbzwerge?) direkt in den Teich pflanzt, brauchen sie Substrat. Die entstehenden Wurzeln können schon mal armdick werden, um die wieder herauszukriegen ist eine Säge zweckmäßig. (Achtung Folie!!)
Ich würde die Seerosen in Körbe pflanzen. Ich habe dazu wie von Naturagart vorgeschlagen "Bäckerbrotkästen" genommen. 40x50 cm, 10 cm tief, darin fühlen die Seerosen sich sehr wohl und das Wurzelwachstum bleibt unter Kontrolle. Im Frühling erhält jede Seerose Seerosendünger in einem Teebeutel direkt an die Wurzel verabreicht. Klappt hervorragend.
Wenn du Pflanzen suchst, bei www.naturagart.de im Shop kannst du viele anschauen und auch die Infos lesen. NG liefert in Portionen, meist 2-3 Stück einer Sorte, die Ware war immer zu meiner Zufriedenheit. Hier im Forum wurden aber auch noch andere Bezugsquellen diskutiert. (Suchfunktion)
Beispiele:
Unterwasserpflanzen: __ Tausendblatt, Wasserpest, __ Hornblatt, __ Wasserschraube.
Schwimmblattpflanzen: __ Laichkraut,__ Seekanne,Tannenwedel, Schwimmfarn(wuchert, läßt sich aber gut abfischen, stirbt im Winter ab, also vorher abfischen)
Zweckmäßig ist auch das Riesenhechtkraut. Riesenhechtkraut und Wasserschraube stehen bei mir im Filtergraben.
Die Pflanzen würde ich in Schalen pflanzen, soweit sie gepflanzt werden, damit sie bedarfsgerechten Boden bekommen. Lehmsandgemisch, mit Kiesel abdecken, damit es nicht so ausspült.

Ich hoffe, diese Infos helfen dir.
Liebe Grüße

Levke


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Hallo,

erstmal danke für die Hilfe, das bringt mir schon einiges.

Zuerst zu deinen Fragen:

Es bleiben 10 Goldfische und ein kleines __ Rotauge im Teich zurück, der Rest ist fast schon alles weg (soviel ich bisher mit dem Kescher erwischen konnte).

Mein Plan sieht nun wie folgt aus:

Das Wasser (es ist schlammig und grün) werde ich per Hand Anfang Juli aus dem Teich schöpfen, dann erstmal mit Wasser die Folie grob reinigen. Die Pflanzen, die ich behalten werde (also sprich die vier Seerosen) werde ich umtopfen, aber in solchen Töpfen, dass die Wurzeln nicht rauswachsen können und mir somit keinen Schaden anrichten. Dann wollte ich 3-4 20cm große Steine setzen, (also quasi bevor es in den ganzen tiefen Bereich vom Teich geht), sodass das Substrat nicht runtergespült wird. Dann die 2-3 Meter (20cm bis 50cm tief) Sand einbringen, in diesen Sand die Wasserpflanzen direkt reinpflanzen, bis auf die Seerosen, da werde ich die Töpfe im Sand einsenken. Auf das Ganze nun noch Kieselsteine, dass mir der Sand nicht alles aufwirbelt. __ Schilf in dem Sinn werde ich keinen mehr reinpflanzen, da er (wenn er frei ausgepflanzt wird) zu unkontrolliert wächst und leicht die Folie kaputtmachen könnte.

Gepflanzt werden (habe ich heute gekauft im Onlineshop):

zwei mal __ Hornkraut
zwei mal Ähriges __ Tausendblatt
ein mal __ Wasserpest
drei mal Tannenwedel
ein mal krauses __ Laichkraut

-----schon vorhanden, wird ebenfalls mit reingepflanzt:

vier Seerosen
__ Sumpfschwertlilien

Bis auf die Seerosen möchte ich den Rest frei auspflanzen am Ufergrund, dass darf sich gerne auch vermehren, auch großflächig, das ist kein Problem.

Das ganze soll so aussehen:

Zuerst von ganz tief die Seerosen, dann Tannenwedel, Wasserpest, Hornkraut und Laichkraut, in der 20cm Zone dann die __ Schwertlilien, evtl auch 1-2 __ Rohrkolben, die dann aber nur in Töpfen (wegen der Folie).

Dann will ich das ganze wieder auffüllen mit klarem (wichtig: Regen!wasser, also kein Leitungswasser) und dann nach einer Woche die 10, bzw 11 Fische wieder einsetzen. Dann sollte das gröbste erledigt sein, ich hoffe mir, die ganzen Unterwasserpflanzen werden sich gut ausbreiten, die Fische sind recht klein und auch wenig auf den 2000 Litern Wasservolumen, so denke ich werden die Unterwasserpflanzen in Ruhe wachsen können.

Wer noch Tips und Tricks oder Bedenken an der ganzen Sache hat, der soll sich doch bitte äußern, schließlich mache ich das ganze nur einmal, und es soll auch richtig gemacht werden, so dass der Teich sich künftig selbst reinigen kann.

Achso wichtig noch: Bevor ich den Sand usw einbringe werde ich noch mindestens eine Lage Folie am Teichgrund ausbringen, um nochmal einen Schutz für die Hauptfolie zu gewähren!

Grüße,
Echinopsis


----------



## deichhase (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Moin Kaktus,

:__ nase
du warst aber schnell mit den Kaufentscheidungen!
Meine Bedenken sind die Steine, die du auf die Folie legen willst. Ich würde unbedingt 900 Flies oder Ufermatte drunter legen. Falls ein Teil des Steines mit in der Eisdecke einfriert besteht die Gefahr, das er bewegt wird und dabei die Folie beschädigt.
Das Regenwasser, welches du nutzen willst, ohne Kupferdachrinne? und Regenwasser neigt sehr dazu gleich grün zu werden.
Es gibt nur wenige Pflanzen, die auf 50er Tiefe gepflanzt werden müssen, die meisten fühlen sich höher wohler.
Bitte besorge dir Rundkiesel, auch in Hinblick auf die Folie.
Folie auf Folie; da habe ich mal gelesen, daß sich Wasserbeulen bilden können.
Aber ich will nicht den :evil an die Wand malen.
Ich wünsche dir ganz viel Erfolg und viel Spaß.
Levke


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Hallo Levke,

Folienstücke bzw Flies werde ich auf alle Fälle großzügig verteilen, bevor ich irgendwas darauf lege, das versteht sich von selbst. Da werde ich mich erst mit eindecken.

Grüße,
Echinopsis

Edit: was ist eigentlich eine Wasserbeule? Meist du Vertiefungen, die sich bilden können, also in die Erde unterhalb der Folie eindrücken?


----------



## deichhase (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Moin,
tut mir leid, daß ich erst heute antworte, aber es gab viel Arbeit.
Wenn man über eine Folie eine weitere Folie legt, kann die obere Folie aufschwimmen, wenn Wasser zwischen die Folien kommt. Z.Bsp. wo eine Falte ist oder an der tiefsten Stelle. Kannst du mit Plastiktüten in einer Plastikschüssel probieren. Wenn die obere Folie nicht beschwert ist, neigt sie dazu "hoch zu steigen". Damit hatten schon andere Probleme. Davor wollte ich dich warnen.
Goldfische werden auch "Teichschweine" genannt. Es wird schwer werden auch mit (zur Zeit) 10 Goldfischen klares Wasser zu bekommen. Sie vermehren sich wie die Kar... und wühlen alles im Teich auf. Hast du schon mal über Goldorfen nachgedacht?
Bist du mit den Pflanzen zufrieden?

Liebe Grüße

Levke


----------



## lollo (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*



deichhase schrieb:


> Wenn die obere Folie nicht beschwert ist, neigt sie dazu "hoch zu steigen".



Hallo,

also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das bei einem Druck von 1 t bis 2 t pro m² da irgend etwas hochgedrückt werden kann.   
Siehe auch hier



> Goldfische werden auch "Teichschweine" genannt.


Nicht Goldfische, sondern Koi werden so genannt, da sie viel größer werden und auch dadurch mehr ausscheiden, ja, und gründeln tun sie auch, ebenfalls auch die Pflanzen als Grünfutter betrachten. :smoki


----------



## Nymphaion (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Hallo,

doch, es stimmt mit dem Hochsteigen. Wie so oft täuscht hier der 'gesunde Menschenverstand'. Auf Fische wirkt ja der gleiche Druck, und sie sind nicht am Teichboden festgepresst. Wenn Wasser unter einem Objekt ist, dann genügen geringe Auftriebskräfte und das Objekt beginnt im Wasser zu 'schweben'. Ein Physiker könnte Dir vorrechnen warum das so ist.

Goldfische sind in meinen Augen echte Problemfälle im Gartenteich. Sie tun den ganzen Tag nichts anderes als Schlamm nach Fressbarem durchzukauen und dann wieder auszuspucken. Ohne Filter wird ein Teich mit Goldfischen immer trüb sein. Dazu kommt noch ihre immense Vermehrung. Nein, ich würde mir keinen __ Goldfisch in den Teich setzen.


----------



## fuxe13 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Hallo

das mit dem aufschweben stimmt schon. Es ist ja überall (um die Folie) der gleiche Druck. Es wirkt ja nur das Eigengewicht. Deshalb mit Steinen oder so beschweren.

Lg Walter


----------



## lollo (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Hallo Werner,

wir reden hier vom Gewicht des Wassers das auf den Boden drückt, nicht vom hydrostatischem Druck im Wasser, der ja dazu beiträgt, dass die Wassersäule unserer Pumpen im Teich erst ab Wasseroberfläche gilt, und die Fische und auch wir bis in bestimmten Tiefen ohne Probleme schwimmen können.
Anwesende Taucher könnten da viel mehr zu sagen als ich.

Fakt ist doch, das 1 Liter Wasser = 1 kg wiegt, und so dann 1000 Liter (1 m³) = 1000 kg (1 t) wiegen. 
Also wird die Folie mit einem ordentlichen Druck gegen das Erdreich gepresst.
Irgend wo habe ich mal gelesen, das beim Teichbau sogar noch eine Schutzfolie zum Schutz der Teichfolie eingebracht wurde. Die gleiche Wirkung würde dann ja auch für das 900. Vlies gelten, dass ja als wasserundurchlässig angepriesen wird. (NG)


----------



## deichhase (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Moin Lothar,
stimmt, auch Vlies 900 von NG treibt auf, wenn es nicht beschwert wird. Und es wird nicht als wasserundurchlässig angepriesen, sondern es besteht eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, das im Falle eines kleinen Loches in der Folie das Vlies durch Feststoffe zugesetzt wird(wenn unter der Folie Vlies 900 verlegt wurde) und dadurch ein Auslaufen des Teiches verhindern _kann_.
Ich hatte den "Kaktus" nur gewarnt, das es passieren kann, daß Folie auf Folie aufschwemmen kann.
Nun lass uns friedlich sein, und zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkommen.

Liebe Grüße
Levke


----------



## lollo (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*



deichhase schrieb:


> Und es wird nicht als wasserundurchlässig angepriesen,



Hallo Levke,

und was ist das dann hier? 
Beim NaturaGart-Vlies werden die Last-Fasern waagerecht ausgerichtet und dicht miteinander verbunden. So bleiben nur winzige Hohlräume, die sich sehr schnell mit Partikeln zusetzen: Das Vlies wird wasserdicht.
Quelle
Sind nicht meine Angaben sondern die von NG. 



> Nun lass uns friedlich sein


War hier einer nicht friedlich? :smoki


----------



## Echinopsis (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Moin,

wow hier hat sich ja ne Diskussion entwickelt.

Die Folie kommt ja nur rein, um darauf Sand, Kies und Steine aufzubringen, in welche die Unterwasserpflanzen gesetzt werden. Daher wird sie sicher nicht aufsteigen.
Mittlererweile habe ich um den ganzen Teich eine 30cm Tiefe und 30cm Breite Stufe gegraben und die Folie somit versteckt, sodass sie vor Sonne usw geschützt ist, auf die Stufe kamen Steine, in die Zwischenräume wird Sand gefüllt und mit Sumpfpflanzen bepflanzt. Die Stufe ist ca. 10cm tief im Wasser.

Als nächsten kommt nächste Woche das Wasser raus und wird Sand und Kies eingebracht.

Hoffentlich sind bis dahin meine vor über eine Woche bestellen Wasserpflanzen endlich da...

Grüße,
Echinopsis


----------



## Frank Helbig (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*



lollo schrieb:


> und was ist das dann hier?
> Beim NaturaGart-Vlies werden die Last-Fasern waagerecht ausgerichtet und dicht miteinander verbunden. So bleiben nur winzige Hohlräume, die sich sehr schnell mit Partikeln zusetzen: Das Vlies wird wasserdicht.



Hallo,

was ist denn daran bitteschön so schwer zu verstehen?
Wieso werden heutzutage Texte und Informationen nicht mehr richtig gelesen?

Das erwähnte Vlies 900 soll *im Schadensfall durch Sedimente wasserundurchlässig werden*. Aber auch nur dann. Ansonsten ist es völlig wasserdurchlässig und dient nur der Druckverteilung !

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Und das ist daraus geworden:

Zuerst habe ich eine Stufe komplett um den Teich angelegt, sodass die Folie an den Rändern verschwunden ist.

Danach wurde der Teich leer geschöpft, per Hand. (Siehe erstes Foto)
Danach kam erstmal ein Vlies und eine weitere Folie auf den Teichgrund, danach wurde Sand eingefüllt und ein paar große Bruchsteinstücke stufenartig mit eingebaut, sodass der Sand nicht absackt. (Nächstes Bild)
Danach wurden die ersten Pflanzen direkt in den Sand ausgepflanzt, die Seerosen wurden ebenfalls in große Eimer umgetopft.
Von den vorerst ca. 40 Fischen, die im Teich waren, durften 10 Stück (siehe letztes Bild) wieder einziehen.

Gleich gehts weiter...


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Nachdem nun das schlammige, grüne Wasser aus dem Teich war, und der Untergrund soweit fertig ist, wurde wieder neues Wasser aufgefüllt.


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Und hier nun noch die Bilder dazu.

Eckdaten: Eingepflanzt wurden unter anderem: 4 Seerosen, __ Hornkraut, Ähriges __ Tausendblatt, mehrere Tannenwedel, __ Hechtkraut, __ Schwertlilie und diverse andere Wasserpflanzen
Besatz: 10 Goldfische

Jetzt kommen in den nächsten Wochen noch einige Sumpfpflanzen zwischen die Steine am Rand, vorher wird dann noch mit Sand die Zwischenräume der Steine aufgefüllt.

Bin auf eure Meinung gespannt!

Grüße und sonniges Wochenende,
Echinopsis


----------



## mitch (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

hallo echinopsis,

mir ist aufgefallen das du die seerose im tiefbereich erst langsam an die tiefe gewöhnen solltest - die eine blüte ist ja sogar unterwasser 


stelle den eimer am besten erst auf einen ziegelstein so das die blätter fast an der oberfläche sind, und dann immer etwas tiefer wenn die blätter an der oberfläche sind - sonst wirds nix mehr mit dem blühen


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Hallo mitch,

stimmt, danke für den Ratschlag! Das werde ich gleich umsetzen.

Eine Frage habe ich noch:

Habe __ Hornkraut bekommen, schwimmt die Pflanze normalerweiße im Teich oder sollte sie in den Bodengrund gepflanzt werden? Ich finde bei meiner Forensuche nur zwiespältige Meinungen. 

Grüße,
Echinopsis


----------



## mitch (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

hi,

__ hornkraut einfach nur in den teichgeben - es treibt dann so ohne zu wurzeln   ==> http://www.aqua4you.de/pflanzenart2.html


----------



## Echinopsis (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Und das ist daraus geworden, bin mal auf eure Meinung gespannt.
Ca. 5 Wochen später...
Grüße!
Echinopsis


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Hallo Daniel,

na - das hat sich doch schon ganz gut entwickelt :gratuliere

Aber da hinten seh ich noch Folie blitzen, da sollstest Du noch was gegen tun - Du weißt schon, UV-Strahlung etc.


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Hallo Else,

ich weiß, da hinten ist noch ein Stückchen sichtbar, da war das Wasser aber noch nicht ganz im Dach, durch die letzten heißen Tage ist viel Wasser verschwunden. Wenn der Teich ganz voll ist (ist er jetzt) geht das Wasser bis zur Bruchsteinmauer. Ich wollte aber sowie (auch aus optischer Sicht) die Bruchsteinmauer von oben mit __ Pfennigkraut gepflanzen, das kaschiert dann an heißen Tagen schon einiges. Ansonsten bin ich noch am überlegen, das da hinten ist so ein blödes Eck wegen der Mauer und sehr steil.

Grüße!
Daniel


----------



## Christine (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Hi Daniel,

vielleicht ein Fitzelchen Ufermatte? Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein kleines Reststück. Frag doch mal im Flohmarkt nach - mit Größenangabe...


----------



## Eugen (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

@ Christine

du hättest den Teich mal vor 4 Wochen sehen sollen.

Inzwischen ist ein richtiges Schmuckstück draus geworden.
Und das bischen Folie bekommen wir auch noch versteckt, gell Echi


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Ja, das schaffen wir noch Eugen. 
Wir können ja nach dem FTT noch eine Teichbegehung machen 
Sogar die kleine __ Krebsschere (die ohne Wurzeln, der du keine Chance mehr gegeben hast) treibt drei ganz kleine weiße Wurzeln aus. :freu


----------



## Echinopsis (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Und bum, alles zu mit Pflanzen und super Wasserqualität und komplette Sichttiefe. Der Pflanzen haben sich nun super als Filter bewährt und die Seekannen haben fast 70% der Teichoberfläche für sich eingenommen.

Bin auf eure Meinung gespannt, bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis!

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## inge50 (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Hallo Daniel,

sehr schön  gefällt mir sehr gut

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Eugen (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Hi Echi,

jepp,das sieht ja schon recht gut aus. 
War aber ja nicht anders zu erwarten.  

Allerdings vermisse ich auf deinen Bildern die __ Seekanne,die den Teich "zu fast 70%" eingenommen haben.


----------



## Christine (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Hi Eugen,

ich denke, unser Gutster hat da die __ Seekanne mit dem __ Froschbiss verwechselt...


----------



## Echinopsis (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Oh, das ist __ Froschbiss? 
@Eugen: Was ist dann mit den Seekannen? Ich dachte da wären auch welche dabei gewesen


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Herbstupdate. Sichttiefe auf 1,20 Meter.


----------



## Eugen (16. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Hi Daniel

das sieht ja schon richtig gut aus  
Wart mal ab,wie der im nächsten Jahr aussieht.
Der wird dann richtig schön. 

Dein Teich ist ein gutes Beispiel, wie man trotz Fischbesatz und ohne Filter, nur mit der richtigen Bepflanzung, "klares Wasser" haben kann.


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Hallo zusammen,

nach sehr langer Zeit mal ein Frühjahrsupdate von meinem Teich mit Garten.
Das Wasser ist glasklar  die Fische haben leider (unerwünschten) Nachwuchs bekommen 

Viel Spaß beim Betrachten der Bilder.

[OT]Nicht wundern, habe das Thema mal hierher verschoben, in der Pflanzenecke hat das nicht so ganz gepasst [/OT]


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Brauche dringend eure Hilfe!*

Zweiter Teil) 

...und der Rest


----------

